# Best lubricant for drilling stainless steel?



## Displaced Canadian (May 2, 2020)

I've been having some issues with drilling longer holes in stainless steel. All seems to go well in softer materials, but with stainless the hole sometimes doesn't come out quite in the center. I use sharp bits and a starter bit. I was wondering if and particular lubricant worked better than others on stainless. I may own a metal lathe, it certainly doesn't make me a machinist.


----------



## howsitwork (May 2, 2020)

I don’t know as like you have had issues, slow speed v sharp tools.

this  thread maybe of use ?  https://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general-archive/cutting-fluid-stainless-83333/


----------



## More4dan (May 2, 2020)

I use Tap Magic XP-XTRA.  Available from Grainger or online.  About $15 a pint but well worth it.  If you are drilling a 300 series SS, it will work harden from drilling if the bit is spinning and not going forward. Slower speeds and a sharp bit help. Drilling a pilot hole with a smaller bit first can also help.  For deeper holes, clearing the chips every 3 turns of the tail stock and brush some cutting oil on the tip of the bit. The most trouble I’ve had has been drilling SS Damascus which required a carbide bit to drill.  

If you buy the less common grade, 303 SS, it will be easier to drill and machine than 304 or 316. 





						stainless-steel 303 Product Guide from Online Metals
					

Learn important details about stainless-steel 303 and other metals using the OnlineMetals.com® Product Guide.




					www.onlinemetals.com
				




Danny


----------



## bsshog40 (May 2, 2020)

Yep, carbide bits are best. And as mentioned, slow speed and sharp bit.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 2, 2020)

More4dan said:


> I use Tap Magic XP-XTRA.  Available from Grainger or online.  About $15 a pint but well worth it.  If you are drilling a 300 series SS, it will work harden from drilling if the bit is spinning and not going forward. Slower speeds and a sharp bit help. Drilling a pilot hole with a smaller bit first can also help.  For deeper holes, clearing the chips every 3 turns of the tail stock and brush some cutting oil on the tip of the bit. The most trouble I’ve had has been drilling SS Damascus which required a carbide bit to drill.
> 
> If you buy the less common grade, 303 SS, it will be easier to drill and machine than 304 or 316.
> 
> ...


 This is good to know. I think what I have is 316. The best part for me is Online metals is about 15 minutes from my house. I like using stainless because of the shine you can get on it and I like a heavier pen. Thank you.


----------



## More4dan (May 2, 2020)

Displaced Canadian said:


> This is good to know. I think what I have is 316. The best part for me is Online metals is about 15 minutes from my house. I like using stainless because of the shine you can get on it and I like a heavier pen. Thank you.



I am SO jealous! The shipping from online metals is a bit hard to take sometime when all I need is a small order. 

Their site has some good information on different materials. Most all the metals have a version that is formulated to make it easier to machine and drill. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

